# UCLA Producer's Program interview 2020



## KeenanDK (Feb 14, 2020)

Just got the email for the interview yesterday. I was a bit worried as it's the last program I've heard from, so it was pretty exciting!

They provided the questions ahead of time and they're all very film-focused, which is interesting because during my USC and Chapman interviews, we hardly discussed film at all.

Anyone else interviewing with them or already have? Interested to know how they went!


----------



## cseckman (Feb 19, 2020)

KeenanDK said:


> Just got the email for the interview yesterday. I was a bit worried as it's the last program I've heard from, so it was pretty exciting!
> 
> They provided the questions ahead of time and they're all very film-focused, which is interesting because during my USC and Chapman interviews, we hardly discussed film at all.
> 
> Anyone else interviewing with them or already have? Interested to know how they went!


Congrats on the interview! This will also be my first time interviewing with UCLA for the producers program. I can’t decide whether I like the fact that they sent out the list of questions, or will it cause me to over think every one then deliver very prepared, rehearsed sounding answers lol. Like you said, other schools have a much more laid back interview process that seems to just go with the flow. I keep wondering if UCLA is playing mind games and come interview time, few of any of those specific questions will actually be discussed. I hope someone who’s been through it before sees this thread hahaha and either way, best of luck!


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 3, 2020)

cseckman said:


> Congrats on the interview! This will also be my first time interviewing with UCLA for the producers program. I can’t decide whether I like the fact that they sent out the list of questions, or will it cause me to over think every one then deliver very prepared, rehearsed sounding answers lol. Like you said, other schools have a much more laid back interview process that seems to just go with the flow. I keep wondering if UCLA is playing mind games and come interview time, few of any of those specific questions will actually be discussed. I hope someone who’s been through it before sees this thread hahaha and either way, best of luck!



Just wrapped up mine and we stuck pretty closely to those questions.

I usually feel pretty confident about interviews, but that one had me frazzled for some reason 😓😩


----------



## cseckman (Mar 3, 2020)

KeenanDK said:


> Just wrapped up mine and we stuck pretty closely to those questions.
> 
> I usually feel pretty confident about interviews, but that one had me frazzled for some reason 😓😩


I had mine yesterday. I felt like it went so so too. I really feel like I should’ve worked harder preparing my feature film pitch. I thought I had it down well enough, but then  I was rambling come interview time. No reason to worry now though, it’s in the hands of fate lol


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 3, 2020)

cseckman said:


> I had mine yesterday. I felt like it went so so too. I really feel like I should’ve worked harder preparing my feature film pitch. I thought I had it down well enough, but then  I was rambling come interview time. No reason to worry now though, it’s in the hands of fate lol


Same haha my pitch was gibberish. Oof.


----------



## Jingruo Wang (Mar 5, 2020)

I had mine 3 days ago and I am kinda stressed right now lol. Anyway, we would probably hear back from them in 3-4 weeks. Hope we could all get in!!!! Good luck everybody!!!!


----------



## cseckman (Mar 11, 2020)

Anybody know a roundabout time they’ll be making decisions?


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 11, 2020)

cseckman said:


> Anybody know a roundabout time they’ll be making decisions?



During my interview last week, they said this week was the final round of interviews and then decisions would start rolling it out. We'll see.


----------



## cseckman (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks for the quick response! Waiting for a decision has made this week feel like a month lol


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 11, 2020)

Tell me about it. Nov 2019-Now has been the longest decade of my life 🙃


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 13, 2020)

Just got called--I'm in! What an unbelievable day!


----------



## jakemmc (Mar 13, 2020)

KeenanDK said:


> Just got called--I'm in! What an unbelievable day!


Just got called too and told them that I would enroll! They said there would be a couple weeks before the official notice would come.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2020)

Congrats everyone!!! For info on the UCLA badge and private forum see this thread here:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## cseckman (Mar 13, 2020)

I got called today too! This is the best Friday 13 of my life lol


----------



## Jingruo Wang (Mar 16, 2020)

！！！！！ O！！！！M！！！！G！！！！！I am in！！！！！ I am so excited now！！！！！


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2020)

Jingruo Wang said:


> ！！！！！ O！！！！M！！！！G！！！！！I am in！！！！！ I am so excited now！！！！！


Congrats! Be sure to update your Application in the tracker and let me know if you want access to the private UCLA forum.


----------



## Jingruo Wang (Mar 16, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Congrats! Be sure to update your Application in the tracker and let me know if you want access to the private UCLA forum.



Yes I have updated my status!!! Thank you so much for organzing this website!!! And sure!!! The private forum sounds great!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2020)

Jingruo Wang said:


> Yes I have updated my status!!! Thank you so much for organzing this website!!! And sure!!! The private forum sounds great!!!! Thanks!!!








						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Adam Johnson (May 28, 2020)

Ive been accepted to the Professional Program for Producers but Im still debating if I should do it.  Has anyone had any experience with these programs?


----------



## jakemmc (May 28, 2020)

Adam Johnson said:


> Ive been accepted to the Professional Program for Producers but Im still debating if I should do it.  Has anyone had any experience with these programs?


Not sure. The professional programs are generally non degree while this one’s a two year MFA. Likely still valuable with great seminar based information and the ability to make new connections.


----------



## KeenanDK (Feb 14, 2020)

Just got the email for the interview yesterday. I was a bit worried as it's the last program I've heard from, so it was pretty exciting!

They provided the questions ahead of time and they're all very film-focused, which is interesting because during my USC and Chapman interviews, we hardly discussed film at all.

Anyone else interviewing with them or already have? Interested to know how they went!


----------



## Georgie Boyy (May 28, 2020)

Adam Johnson said:


> Ive been accepted to the Professional Program for Producers but Im still debating if I should do it.  Has anyone had any experience with these programs?


I completed the Producer's Program this past spring. It's one of its kind, and truly worth every penny. Immensely eye-opening. You'll learn something new every day from some of the best in the industry. Absolutely, 100% do this. Sure, it's a certificate and not a degree, but the connections you will make are invaluable. In my program we also partook in an MFA class with MFA students, furthering our pool of connections with students and faculty.


----------



## Chris W (May 29, 2020)

Georgie Boyy said:


> I completed the Producer's Program this past spring.


Awesome! Can you review it on this page:














 UCLA - Professional Program in Producing


						The Professional Program in Producing is modeled after the UCLA M.F.A. Producers Program and provides an intensive overview of the contemporary film, TV and digital media landscape, up-to-the-minute industry insight, and the tools needed to navigate the studio and independent marketplace.

Small...
					


FilmSchool.org
Nov 1, 2015








5.00 star(s)





Reviews: 2
Category: California






It can be an anonymous review.


----------



## Adam Johnson (Jun 3, 2020)

Georgie Boyy said:


> I completed the Producer's Program this past spring. It's one of its kind, and truly worth every penny. Immensely eye-opening. You'll learn something new every day from some of the best in the industry. Absolutely, 100% do this. Sure, it's a certificate and not a degree, but the connections you will make are invaluable. In my program we also partook in an MFA class with MFA students, furthering our pool of connections with students and faculty.


Would you take the course or spend the money to make a film or two?


----------



## Georgie Boyy (Jun 5, 2020)

Adam Johnson said:


> Would you take the course or spend the money to make a film or two?


I'd take the course. Making a film is definitely worth your time (you will be highly encouraged to do so throughout the program) but I think that making connections with peers and industry professionals is invaluable.


----------

